# I875P Intel P4 board

## Pingjockey775

I am looking to upgrade my current SIS 655 chipset motherboard to a Intel I875P Mother board and was currious as to weather or not I will be able to do a stage on install. I am going to the standard motherboard from intel, I don't need any of the other fancy feathures on the other boards and I just want to make sure its going to work. 

Another question is weather or not Hyperthreading is a)supported and b)worth all the trouble. 

Thanks

Ping

----------

## asph

i have intel i845 and just works perfectly to me..

About the hyperthreading, i think it's supported now in 2.6.0 (in 2.4.x was kinda bad) and windows xp and it's a cool feature, since the processor acts as two processors. I mean if you start two diferent proceses, a normal processor starts the first one, and when it's finished it goes for the second one. With hyperthreading the processor works with the two of them at the same time, and that results in a big gain of speed (25% +or-).

"enables the processor to execute two threads (parts of a software program) in parallel - so your software can run more efficiently and you can multitask more effectively." Intel

If you can afford it, it's worth  :Smile: 

----------

## asph

also see this post..

----------

## Moled

it all works perfectly here

I have an 875 board

----------

## taskara

Moled, dude.. what kernel are you running..

and what raid chipset? I'm looking to buy a p4 system this weekend, and was looking at getting a p4 2.6C - overclocking to 3.2ghz with pc4000 ram.. having some fun.

still got my two serial ata drives...

thoughts ?

----------

## Moled

currently im using 2.4.22-rc2-ac3

my board has both the siimage and the intel ich5r which both support sata raid, tho only 2 drives on each

although I just read this

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.4/testing/patch-2.4.23.log

<mmagallo:debian.org>:

  o AGPGART support for Intel 7x05 chipsets (backported from 2.6)

Marc-Christian Petersen:

  o Proper APIC with HyperThreading

yummy

looks like ill give 2.4.23-pre2, will say if any of that works^

which mobo are you going to get?

----------

## matt2413

About Hyperthreading not working well on 2.4.x.  I've got a 1U Supermicro Dual Xeon running Intel i7501.  This machine runs game servers in production 24/7.  I've got hyperthreading enabled and an getting about 30-35% more across both 2nd HT'd processors.

I used 1.4rc3 to install (rc4 didn't like the dual U320 SCSI) and am using gentoo-sources 2.4.20-r5.

Matt

----------

## taskara

 *Moled wrote:*   

> which mobo are you going to get?

 

Asus P4C800-E Deluxe I think..

although I like the idea of the Abit with OTES... (though not sure it it actually helps, or just a gimmick) hmmmm not sure at this stage, but the asus has promise sata raid, whereas the abit has silicon image.. don't want to touch THAT again   :Confused: 

so I think the Asus so I can go promise sataraid - unless I just use intel raid... in which case I may go the Abit and not utilise the Silicon image sata...

I was also thinking of getting the Abit Siluro FX5900 OTES, so maybe I should also get an Abit board...

hmmm.. not sure yet..

----------

## rsk

taskara, if you haven't bought yet, go ASUS its a faster board (anandtech benchmarked all the 875's against eachother).

Also the most high-end 875P board that ASUS makes (I think they make 3) has the ICH5 from Intel on it (gigabit intel lan, intel SATA raid) and its much faster and more stable than the 3com/promise combos in the lesser 875 boards that ASUS makes.

Just a pointer.

----------

## taskara

yeah thanks mate,

I was leaning more towards the asus - I always use asus and they are good boards.

not only does it have the intel ICH5R - it also has promise controller which is a better alternative to the silicon image - had enough trouble with that on my a7n8x deluxe!  :Wink: 

cheers for the pointer!

----------

## Amoeba

I have an IC7, and it is flawless..... Overclocking is wonderful on my 2.4C... just my 2 cents and yes Hyper Threading works well.

----------

## rsk

No doubt, that's a damn solid chipset intel turned out. Its the first time in a long time I was completely impressed by every aspect of it (all high performance, integrated, gigabit lan, etc.).

Hey Amoeba, can you outline some of the issues you had getting it to work under Gentoo w/ 2.4 kernel (assuming you are using one?)

Were you able to get the SATA working ok, network card, stuff like that?

I'd really like to get one of these boards for a server (or keep it all for myself and pretend its a server), so I'd like to collect as much info from you guys as I could.

Thx!

----------

## TozZMania

Abit's IS7/IC7 are great, but there r the useual bugs like : undervolting, bad temp report, bad onboard sound, no GA with 4 dimm's

and with the new bios update the only fix the 1:1 255MHz prob

I run on the IS7 and wanna install Gentoo on it but I am not sure that it will be easy, can some of you all post some remaks on what to look out for whene installing it from the live cd

thx for the feedback

----------

